# Breville Barsita Express BES870 Extraction time



## SandyG (Apr 7, 2019)

I use a single wall, single or double shot basket to extract my espresso.

For my single shot I grind approx 9-10gms and extract approx 18-20gms of espresso. For a double shot, twice the amount for a single shot. Thus my extraction ratio of 1:2 is spot on.

However, the problem I have with a single shot is that I cannot get past 13secs from start of button press to end of extraction. With a double shot the max time I can get is about 17 secs in total.

I have tried using a finer grind setting, even down to 1, as well as varying the tamping pressure. If I go too low on finess and too much tamping pressure, then my pressure gauge will be into the over extraction zone, and still not allowing me to get over 17 secs for the double shot. Having watched numerous videos, the ideal setting on the pressure gauge should be between 11-12 o'clock.

If I manually increase the extraction time to 25-30 secs, then my volume of extraction is way over the 60ml for a double shot, and the ratio of 1:2 is then out of proportion.

Could there be something wrong with my machine? Has the solenoid got anything to do with this problem?

My unit is new and has been doing this from the beginning.

Any advice would be welcomed.


----------

